# Duraflex - Splinter vintage skateboard



## Lonestar (Aug 1, 2022)

Goin' through some old stuff & found this board I forgot I had...

Pretty cool display piece!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 1, 2022)

Cool Skateboard  👍  Looks like it's in real nice shape.  The rider on the round sticker looks a lot like Gregg Weaver . Gregg was on the cover of the 1st Skateboarder magazine.  Thanks for sharing 🤓  Here's a few words about Gregg ,  Cheers !  https://skateboardinghalloffame.org/2020/04/gregg-weaver-2017/


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2022)

Cool!


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 1, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Cool Skateboard  👍  Looks like it's in real nice shape.  The rider on the round sticker looks a lot like Gregg Weaver . Gregg was on the cover of the 1st Skateboarder magazine.  Thanks for sharing 🤓 Here's a few words about Gregg , Cheers ! https://skateboardinghalloffame.org/2020/04/gregg-weaver-2017/



I bet your right! Bare-feet & all!


----------



## tacochris (Aug 1, 2022)

I have always greatly appreciated skateboarding and the history of it.  Never was a big skateboarder though due to growing up where there wasnt a place to skate....
Had a decent collection of old sidewalk surfer wood boards up until a few years ago.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 1, 2022)

Nice board ,like too find one for my small collection.


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 1, 2022)

I used to skate a lot when I was younger. They are fun to collect & fun to use as an art medium!

Made from Pallets & painted by me...


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 31, 2022)

@Lonestar ,  your artwork is super .  I knew the Dog town crew pretty good.  I Surfed with Jay Adams  a few times .   Skated with a bunch of 'em at various times.  A friend made a comment looking at a picture of me skating in the first skateboard contest I entered in .  He says to me " Look , it's Tony Alva taking lessons from you "   You can see Tony in the upper right side in the photo .  He's the one with the crazy hair.  I had to laugh when he said that..................because Tony was a damn tough competitor !!  The contest was the "Hang Ten World Pro Am " in 1975 .  Here's the photo 😁


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 31, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> @Lonestar ,  your artwork is super .  I knew the Dog town crew pretty good.  I Surfed with Jay Adams  a few times .   Skated with a bunch of 'em at various times.  A friend made a comment looking at a picture of me skating in the first skateboard contest I entered in .  He says to me " Look , it's Tony Alva taking lessons from you "   You can see Tony in the upper right side in the photo .  He's the one with the crazy hair.  I had to laugh when he said that..................because Tony was a damn tough competitor !!  The contest was the "Hang Ten World Pro Am " in 1975 .  Here's the photo 😁
> 
> View attachment 1688426



wow! That's fantastic! 
Thanks for the props, I really appreciate it! I'm blown away that you knew those guys...that's really cool  😎 


is that you on the far right?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 31, 2022)

Yep .  In the picture shown , from left to right - Mark Bowden -Bryan Beardsley - Laura Thornhill- Ty Page (RIP) and myself -  Ty has been inducted into the Skateboarding hall of fame .  Laura has recently taken over duties as the Big Chief of operations for running the H.O.F. . It was previously run by Brian Logan .  Good work on finding that photo @Lonestar !


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 31, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Yep .  In the picture shown , from left to right - Mark Bowden -Bryan Beardsley - Laura Thornhill- Ty Page (RIP) and myself -  Ty has been inducted into the Skateboard hall of fame .  Laura has recently taken over duties as the Big Chief of operations for running the H.O.F. . It was previously run by Brian Logan .  Good work on finding that photo @Lonestar !



Man, that's killer! Pleasure to meet you, Curtis!
So cool...I'm chattin' with a legend!

-Lars


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 31, 2022)

Thank You Sir . 🙂   Your too kind .    I've kept this stuff pretty low for a good long time.  It's fun to share some of it here though.   Keep the stoke !


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 31, 2022)

Wow! Those guys and you, @CURTIS L LINDGREN are legendary in the skateboarding scene! Growing up in So Cal you guys were our heros!


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 31, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Wow! Those guys and you, @CURTIS L LINDGREN are legendary in the skateboarding scene! Growing up in So Cal you guys were our heros!



Being a kid in the 70's in Rochester NY, I really wasn't exposed to all of the cool SoCal stuff, but remember them when I was a teenager skating everyting I could in Tucson, AZ...

This chat made my day!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 31, 2022)

A bit of the collection display at Panchos surf shop in good Ole Pismo Beach Cali. My old stomping grounds.


----------



## all riders (Aug 31, 2022)

Awsome!! In 1973 ish, I nailed myself to a skateboard and didn't step off until '80.  In the early days it was all about freestyle and, Curtis, I recognize every name of your team members.( even non skaters knew Ty's name) Just like the rest of the skating world, I put away the freestyle stuff when Skateboarder Mag. picked upon the Dogtown, pool, surf-style scene. Now I'm 58 and I go from time to time to local skateparks and carve the bowls, happy with the occasional 50/50. Skateboarding has been and is a part of who I am and people like Curtis helped make that true for me (and thousands more) without ever knowing..


----------



## all riders (Aug 31, 2022)

Sorry, Jumpy fingers!!!!Awsome!! In 1973 ish, I nailed myself to a skateboard and didn't step off until '79.  In the early days it was about freestyle and Curtis, I recognize every name of your team members


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 1, 2022)

all riders said:


> Awsome!! In 1973 ish, I nailed myself to a skateboard and didn't step off until '80.  In the early days it was all about freestyle and, Curtis, I recognize every name of your team members.( even non skaters knew Ty's name) Just like the rest of the skating world, I put away the freestyle stuff when Skateboarder Mag. picked upon the Dogtown, pool, surf-style scene. Now I'm 58 and I go from time to time to local skateparks and carve the bowls, happy with the occasional 50/50. Skateboarding has been and is a part of who I am and people like Curtis helped make that true for me (and thousands more) without ever knowing..



Well said!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 1, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> A bit of the collection display at Panchos surf shop in good Ole Pismo Beach Cali.



Now that's what I call interior decorating !   😁  It's pretty cool when you can see a good collection of old skateboards .   The progression from steel wheels to clay wheels and then to urethane wheels really opened up the possibilities of what could be done on a skateboard .  @A.S.BOLTNUT How lucky you were to be in the Pismo beach area . If you grew up there , I bet that was a great time to experience the "California" lifestyle. 👍 My uncle is an artist , and the largest of all his paintings is titled " A day at Pismo"  The painting is about 6' X 6'   and it is just a very relaxing  and almost surrealistic  view of people on  the beach and  the ocean in the background. I want that painting and always have.  Unfortunately my Mother is super attached to it and won't let it go. 🤨   Ok , back on subject !  The last skateboard I had was a 48" Donald Takayama longboard good for carving and cruising mostly.  I had not skated for many years when I got this. I rode it for about a year -then sold it.  The guy who bought it HAD TO HAVE it , as he said.  I still have a few of the boards from the old days , but tend to not ride those.  Here's a few pictures of the D.T. 4 footer .  Skate Safe Guys !


----------

